# Llama the puppy



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

She is darling! Congrats on the new puppy  Love the name too, haha :llama:


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

That is a cute name! My friend has a dog that her son named Turkey. 

Have fun! Is she a mini? toy?


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

she is a toy. we are thinking of enrolling her in a training class for puppies, since we're new to training--do you guys think it's a good idea?

i am so terribly excited.


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

How old is she? Probably wait until she has had her first three sets of shots I guess??

But yes a class would be great! Good for her to socialize too!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Definitely a great idea to enroll in a puppy training class! It will help you all bond together, give Llama confidence, and help you all be a lot happier with each other throughout her life. It's a lot easier to take a well trained dog with you into public than it is to take a dog who can't follow commands. Just make sure her shots are done before exposing her to all of the dogs in the class. Sounds like fun, and she's absolutely adorable!


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

she'll be 8 weeks next week and this class is for 8 week puppies ("wee class"). i was told by the breeder and a vet that she'll need her second set of shots in Sept. does this sound right?


----------



## vickylou (Jul 26, 2009)

she is well cute love her colour


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Your puppy is adorable and I love the name. I would definitely recommend puppy classes. Penny and I learned so much in ours.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

I have not been able to take Ruby to any puppy classes yet because she has not had her rabies shot yet. Petsmart told me no services there until proof of ALL required shots is presented. Are there other places that are recommended to try? (Ruby is 5 months old)


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Petsmart he only makes the puppy class have 2 sets of shots and why would a 5 month old puppy not have rabies yet? your timing must be different then ours. We do 8 12 16 weeks 16 weeks being the rabies shot and sometimes they can do it early so like 3 weeks apart if needed to be done


----------



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh she is soooo cute!! Congrats


----------



## cheryl4237 (May 19, 2010)

She is so adorable!!! Congrats


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

rubymom said:


> I have not been able to take Ruby to any puppy classes yet because she has not had her rabies shot yet. Petsmart told me no services there until proof of ALL required shots is presented. Are there other places that are recommended to try? (Ruby is 5 months old)


yes, here: School of Dog Training


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

We took Panda to puppy classes at 8 and a half weeks old but over here the vaccination protocol is different and all the other puppies in the class were fully vaccinated.

Was worth it though as he was very timid when we got him and now he is very confident, every now and then he will try to hide between my legs but I don't let him and he quickly just sucks it up and deals with it


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

What a cute baby! Yes, puppy classes are great. In ours, for the first 20 minutes, they just let the dogs play together and have fun. I have never laughed so hard watching them. Then they had the class part. Very good training and fun, too.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

As long as your pup is UTD on shots, you should be okay. I started Mil in puppy classes at 13 weeks, but next time around i would even consider doing it earlier.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh my isnt she just the seetest thing! I could just steal her!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Interesting name! :lol: Makes me think of one of my daughter's favorite storybooks, "Is your Mama a Llama?" Congratulations!


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

thank you everyone. :llama:

re classes: they only require the distemper shot for 8-week pups. spaying/neutering will be a problem though 'cause they require pups to be neutered to enroll in their more advanced classes and i am not messing with Llama till she's around 1 year. i will have to look into other schools.


----------

